# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Дал деньги мясоеду.

## Владимир14

Здравствуйте. Мне пришлось оплатить услуги двух человек, оба нерелигиозные, мясоеды.
Я отдал 15тыс.
И только сегодня понял, что оплатил большое количество убитых животных, они же, свою еду покупать будут.
Насколько сильный это отпечаток на моей карме? Так лучше, ведь, не поступать?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Владимир! 

При покупке и продаже чего-либо, и также при выплате зарплаты карма не передается. 

Если Вы оплатили услуги мясоеда, Вы не получили при этом плохой кармы. 

Карма передается при взимании налогов и принятии пожертвований.

Можно получить плохую карму, став одним из 6 убийц коровы. 6 видов деятельности классифицируются как грех убийства коровы: тот кто разрешает убивать корову, тот кто участвует в убийстве, тот кто убивает, тот кто продает мясо ее, тот кто готовит и тот кто ест.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

